#ubuntu-br 2015-12-28
<Madkers> costuma rolar papo serio mesmo aki !?
<astroo-> raro
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<MerliM> bom dia! A todos em mais uma semana que se inicia se bem que para alguns nunca termina hauauhua
<balrogg_cs> bom dia a todos
<balrogg_cs> galera uma ajuda, como faço para configurar meu ubuntu para ele iniciar somente em modo texto, sem desinstalar o modo gráfico, e quando eu quiser utilizar o modo gráfico, faça que nem o startx
<barna> balrogg_cs, já resolveu?
<balrogg_cs> ainda não barna, estou pesquisando ainda
<barna> acho q e só tirar o lighdm do init.d, eu ja fiz isso, cha ver aki.
<barna> balrogg_cs, qual versão do ubuntu?
<barna> balrogg_cs, provavelmente a solução q falei funciona e tem mais essa aki, http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/como-configurar-ubuntu-para-inicializar-diretamente-em-modo-texto/
<barna> uma das duas deve de funcionar
<balrogg_cs> poxa muito obrigado vou verificar aqui
<barna> :D
<Plastyne> Alguém on aí?
<Plastyne> To pelo cel
<barna> Plastyne, nois
<Plastyne> Salve
<barna> salve
<Plastyne> Ta pelo celular tbm?
<barna> tops, já usei mas num dei conta.....
<Plastyne> Instalei um androidirc e to usando kkk é bom até
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<juliano> O/
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<liberie> e ae
<liberie> tarde
<Paulo_> oi
<Paulo_> boa tarde
<MerliM> boa tarde a todos
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-29
<Notfound404> alguem?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<barna> Notfound404, + eu
<Notfound404> ate q enfim
<Notfound404> qual s.o vcs usam?
<barna> uai, estamos no canal oficial do ubuntu, então se pre-supoe q usemos ubuntu (por mais q tenha uma galera aki q não usa ubuntu)
<astroo-> eu
<Notfound404> entendo,mas vcs nao usam por exemplo o backbox ou kali
<barna> nops, eu fico no ubuntu mesmo.
<barna> andei brincando de debian a opensuse ultimamente, mas sempre volto pro ubuntu
<barna> e vc?
<Godois> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Godois> sou novo aki
<Godois> to no lugar certo amigo ?
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<astroo-> conforme o que queres
<Godois> procuro irc do anonimous
<Godois> canal
<astroo-> ja dou todos os canais espera
<Godois_> onde baixo a versao 16 do ubuntu?
<astroo-> ve o topico do canal
<Godois_> vi agora
<Godois_> kk
<Godois_> obrigado
<Godois_> ;)
<Godois_> a 16 nao tem
<Godois_> so tem o ubuntu 15.10
<Godois_> 16 deve ser sair ainda
<astroo-> nao sei
<licensed> tem a versao alpha http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<licensed> nao vi nada no topico falando da 16  <astroo-> ve o topico do canal
<astroo-> ele assim soube as versoes possiveis
<licensed> astroo-, kra eu penso um pouco diferente.. ele pediu a versao 16 certo? dei a versao 16 pra ele.
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<MerliM> Bom dia a todos
<aedigital> buenas
<felipe_> hi
<juliano> meu microfone parou de funcionar após instalar o telegram. tentei reinstalar o som e ver dispositivos no terminal procurei uns tutoriais. Nada ajudou. Alguém tem alguma dica?
 * Saulo (away) out.
<juliano>  meu microfone parou de funcionar após instalar o telegram. tentei reinstalar o som e ver dispositivos no terminal procurei uns tutoriais. Nada ajudou. Alguém tem alguma dica?
<barna> juliano, muito estranho, vc ja tentou ver se o volume do aslamixer ta ok?
<juliano> sim
<juliano> nem aparece a opção na verdade
<barna> do microfone?
<juliano> sim
<juliano> procurei por conflitos e não achei
<barna> ja testou com um live pra ver se ta ok?
<juliano> ja ta ok
<juliano> tenho um pen com ubuntu
<MerliM> juliano: via shell alsamixer
<MerliM> e veja lá se o microfone nao ta em mute
<juliano> testei tudo ok
<juliano> ta vou ter quedar uma pesquisada
<juliano> alsamixer?
<barna> como q vc instalou o telegram?
<juliano> opa era isso
<juliano> deixa eu testar
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<juliano> alsamixer
<nuno_nunes> explica melhor
<nuno_nunes> :|
<juliano> bem simples eu so baixei ele na home
<juliano> e executei no terminal
<juliano> e coloquei o atalha
<nuno_nunes> mas o que?
<nuno_nunes> aff
<nuno_nunes> explica-te de uma vez
<juliano> o telegram Conforme estava falando para Merlim e barna
<juliano> não aparecem as opções de som
<juliano> meu microfone parou de funcionar após instalar o telegram. tentei reinstalar o som e ver dispositivos no terminal procurei uns tutoriais. Nada ajudou. Alguém tem alguma dica?
<nuno_nunes> pk nao tentas o pulse audio
<barna> juliano, donde vc baixou o telegram?
<juliano> nao deu certo
<barna> qual o formato do arquivo?
<juliano> no site official
<barna> juliano, manda o link?
<juliano> sim pera ai
<juliano> https://desktop.telegram.org/
<juliano> 64 bits linux
<juliano> veio em um tar.xz
<juliano> eu apenas descompactei na home
<juliano> e executei no terminal
<nuno_nunes> usar o telegram para que
<nuno_nunes> :S
<nuno_nunes> nao tenho contactos :D
<nuno_nunes> la
<juliano> foi mal cara eu tenho
<juliano> e eh mellhor que whatssapp
<MerliM> juliano: ta certo é isso mesmo so que algumas aplicacoes simplesmente se apoderam do controle de som
<juliano> nem precisei do mobile para fazer ele funcionar
<MerliM> no terminal digita alsamixer
<MerliM> e busca la que tem
<juliano> ja estou com ela aberta
<MerliM> vai aparecer umas barras coloridas cada uma um canal da sua placa de audo
<juliano> com todos os itens (F5)
<juliano> Master
<barna> eu jamais instalo essas coisas "genericas" no meu comp....
<MerliM> audio e la no rodapé do MIC observa se nao ta MM
<juliano> headphone
<MerliM> isso é Mute
<juliano> speaker
<MerliM> nao Mix
<MerliM> Mic = microfone
<MerliM> speaker é sua caixa de som
<juliano> o Mic eu alterie para 100
<juliano> e o headphone
<juliano> PCM
<juliano> mic Boos
<juliano> Beep
<juliano> o mic eu mudei para 100
<juliano> estão todos 100 na verdade
<MerliM> headphone = fones de ouvido
<juliano> mas esse enem eh generico, eh o aplicativo proprio de desktop que a empresa disponbiliza
<MerliM> nao eh so mudar mano
<juliano> humm
<MerliM> no rodape de cada coluna grafica tem um simbolo
<juliano> como eu deixo
<MerliM> pera ai
<juliano> sim
<MerliM> vai ta 100
<MerliM> 00
<MerliM> ou MM
<juliano> MM tem 3 assim
<MerliM> se tiver MM pressiona m no teclado pra tirar pera ai
<juliano> MIC MIC Boss e beep
<MerliM> tipo ppode ta la no topo 100 se tiver MM ta mute
<MerliM> mudo
<MerliM> sacou
<MerliM> quais os 3 que tao assim
<juliano> saquei veio
<juliano> que merda
<juliano>  e eu comento bola
<juliano> tava MIC
<juliano> MIC boos
<juliano> Spdif
<juliano> Beep
<MerliM> sim
<MerliM> em MIC
<MerliM> seleciona ele e pressiona a tecla m no seu teclado
<MerliM> vai mudar pronto
<MerliM> o microfone deve funcioanr
<MerliM> mic boos acho que tipo mais grave nao sei
<MerliM> por via das duvidas faz primeiro em mic e testa
<MerliM> se der errado faz em mic boos
<MerliM> tb
<juliano> ok
<MerliM> beep é aquele beep interno irritante
<juliano> mas sempre um dos dois mudos
<MerliM> nao mano eu acho q so o mic resolve seu caso
<MerliM> eu acho
<MerliM> se nao resolver ativa o Mic boos tb
<MerliM> ambos saca
<nuno_nunes> de volta
<nuno_nunes> :d
<juliano> estao ativados
<juliano> nao funionam
<juliano> e ficam fazendo um barulho de chiado
<nuno_nunes> já viu se da para o pulseaudio
<juliano> ja vi o pulseaudio
<juliano> W: [pulseaudio] main.c: This program is not intended to be run as root (unless --system is specified).
<juliano> nem funionou
<juliano> no pulse pulseaudio
<juliano> eu mudei para  analg stereo input
<juliano> mostrou que o microfone funciona
<juliano> mas nada no app
<MerliM> ja volto
<MerliM> nao uso pulseaudio
<MerliM> acho horrivel
<MerliM> alsa owna
<juliano> alsa owna eu em uso
<juliano> eh melhor?
<juliano> eu testei o som no audacity
<juliano> tá uma bosta
<juliano> mas ta funcionando
<juliano> estranho
<juliano> o som funciona
<juliano> mas não funciona pro app
<barna> juliano, eu descompactaria o tar.gz e veria o q ele faz no sistema pra tentar identificar o problema.
<juliano> mas eh o que eu estou tentando fazer hehehhe por isso não instalei normal
<juliano> dai eu vi esses problemas no audio
<juliano> e estou tentando saber se alguem teve um problema parecido
<MerliM> barna: o telegram é somente o binario compactado tambem uso assim nunca tive problemas
<MerliM> nao
<juliano> isso ai
<juliano> nem cheguei a tentar montar certinho
<barna> eu JAMAIS instalo esses .tar.gz a não ser q tenha plena e total confiança e saiba 100% o q estou fazendo, mesmo assim, ante eu testo numa vm.
<juliano> nossa cara, é um tar.gz da empresa
<juliano> programa novo sempre dá uns paus
<barna> pois é, sempre sujeito a bugs
<juliano> lógico não tem jeito
<barna> por isso q num instalo!
<juliano> não quer bug usa irc apenas em ASCII kkkk
<barna> se buga meu sistema eu perco o meu ganha pão!
<juliano> mas agora falando sério
<juliano> todos nós
<juliano> desculpe a brincadeira
<juliano> játiveram problemas semelhantes com o skype ou aplicativos imilares que usam o audio?
<juliano> ops microfone
<juliano> tive um problema similar no skype um tempo atrás
<juliano> mas uma correção da empresa ja resolveu o problema
<juliano> vou tentar implementar o alsa owna
<juliano> caso eu tenha sucesso aviso
<MerliM> juliano: ja tive com esses app horriveis
<MerliM> hauuaha
<MerliM> geralmente é acho que tem q permissionar
<juliano> pera que eu acho que cheguei num acordo aqui
<juliano> ja coloco a solução
<juliano> é app maldito
<juliano> ele dá um conflito no microfone
<Saulo> juliano  baixe a versão .deb do skype
<Saulo> que resolve seu problema.
<juliano> Oi Saulo, o skype está funcionando muito bem
<juliano> obrigado
<Saulo> juliano  ahh vlw.
<Saulo> o skype.deb ele faz rodar tudo
<Saulo> audio
<juliano> meu problema é um conflito no audio produzido pelo app Telegram
<Saulo> video
<Saulo> microfone
<Saulo> etc..
<juliano> sim sim
<Saulo> ahh entendo.
<juliano> está tudo ok no skype
<juliano> Obrigado Saulo
<Saulo> juliano  nada.
<Saulo> :)
<juliano> olhem que engraçado
<juliano> no pulseaudio
<juliano> na opção Analog Stereo Output
<juliano> eu consigo ouvir normalemnte
<juliano> mas n~ao gravo nada
<MerliM> permissao
<MerliM> kkk
<juliano> na opção Analog Stereo input
<MerliM> juliano: veja se teu usuario ta no grupo audio
<MerliM> no centro de controle deve ter como ve isso
<juliano> eu gravo de voa
<juliano> gravo de boa
<juliano> pera ja vejo
<Saulo> !bot on
<Saulo> !Moo
<zombie-> moo: os: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate - Service Pack 1 (6.1.7601) up: 1day 5hrs 38mins 58secs cpu: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 350 @ 2.27GHz (x64) at 2266MHz (27% Load) gfx: Intel Corporation Intel(R) HD Graphics (Core i3) 1.68GB res: 1366x768 32bit 59Hz ram: 2264/3893.9MB (58.13%) [||||||----] hdd: C:\ 66.24GB/97.56GB D:\ 37.84GB/200.43GB net: Adaptador de rede Broadcom 802.11n - 98MB/s 7.92GB In 223.5MB Out
<edenc> uati
<juliano> mas tipo
<juliano> se eu mecher nisso
<juliano> eu não altero a segurança da minha máquina?
<Saulo> !quit
 * Saulo (back) out. (time: 2h 6m e 4s)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-30
<barna> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<barna> lubotu2, quem é vc?
<barna> kkkkkkkkk
<barna> saudades dos bots
<Ernandes> kk
<Binario> eae galerinha :D
<astroo-> ola
<anjo> oi
<anjo> alguem afim de tc????
<feioso> sharch, eae
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<kla0z> salve
<kla0z> alguem?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<MerliM> Bommmmmm dia!!!!
<aedigital> buenas !!!!
<aedigital> :P
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<gabrielrocha> i ae galera
<mirqui> blza :)
<gabrielrocha> new ubuntu Man - Viva Linux!
<mirqui> vc é :) ?
<gabrielrocha> JOia :)
<mirqui> legal , bem vindo :)
<gabrielrocha> demorou !!
<mirqui> sou novo tbm no linux :)
<mirqui> faz uns 2 anos que comecei a usar
<mirqui> mas sou usuário final
<gabrielrocha> hum pdc
<mirqui> ahaha que foi
<mirqui> ?
<gabrielrocha> sabe se tem melhoria grafica para league of legends no Ubuntu ?
<mirqui> fico te devendo
<mirqui> tenta um user mais avançado
<mirqui> elfon
<mirqui> hggdh
<mirqui> edence
<mirqui> liberrie
<gabrielrocha> a blz
<gabrielrocha> vlw
<barna> gabrielrocha, como assim?
<mirqui> ou o barna :)
<gabrielrocha> e que tipo
<Elfon> gabrielrocha: que tipo de melhoria?
<gabrielrocha> tenho um notebook bom aqui , so que nao tive um fps bacana jogando lol com ele
<gabrielrocha> ganho de fps
<Elfon> gabrielrocha: não tenho muita experiência em melhorias na mão do desempenho de vídeo...mas a primeira coisa é verificar a tua placa de vídeo e conferir se os drives estão instalados e funcionando corretamente
<Elfon> as vezes o sistema usa um drive genérico sem muito desempenho
<barna> Elfon, tens q ver se ele usa placa optimus tb, aquelas intel+nvidia, se sim, tem q configurar. é simples hoje em dia.
<Elfon> barna: falei pq há uns tempos atrás eu tinha nvidia e as vezes instalava um drive genérico
<Saulo> !bot on
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<mirqui> para eu no momento não nuno :)
<mirqui> como vai vc :) ?
<nuno_nunes> ca ando e tu
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas ?
<nuno_nunes> nao ah nada
<nuno_nunes> :)
<mirqui> então normal , se não está mal , está bom :)
<nuno_nunes> vou fazer uma coisa :D
<mirqui> ahaha não diga
<nuno_nunes> instalar updates
<nuno_nunes> :D
<mirqui> ahaa boa sorte :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Saulo> !top10
<ROBOCOP> Top3 Chatters by Total Spoken Words: 1st: mirqui (44) 2nd: nuno_nunes (22) 3rd: astroo- (2)
<nuno_nunes> isso é o que
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<astroo-> eu ja o avisei ele
<astroo-> ola pa 1 feliz ano novo
<nuno_nunes> ja avisaste quem
<astroo-> o dono dele
<nuno_nunes> quem é ele
<nuno_nunes> :S
<gee111> quando tem promoção de computador depois do natal?
<Saulo> !uptime
<ROBOCOP> Windows8.1 Uptime: 5hrs 43mins 30secs Best: 5hrs 43mins 30secs
<barna> gee111, 363 dias depois
<gee111> ta dificil i5 8gb de ram por menos de 2500
<gee111> exceto i5 haswell, pa já esta fora de linha
<xGrind> gee111, note pra jogo?
<barna> gee111, quais as suas necessidades?
<gee111> eu queria qualquer um q tivesse 930M. é gpu de pobre, mas melhor do que 920M
<xGrind> 920M ?  q isso?
<barna> xGrind, uma placa de video nvidia
<barna> gee111, pra q vc precisa de uma 930m?
<gee111> pra ter um desempenho melhor do que Intel
<barna> gee111, ok, mas com q finalidade
<barna> (ps, trabalho com video e animação 3D, uso placa de video no talo sempre)
<gee111> no máximo jogo velho
<barna> gee111, kra, vc realmente precisa de uma 930m? eu tenho uma 540m e uma 9500gt, a 540m da conta de tudo q quanto é jogo de meia idade lindamente.
<gee111> ou editor de jogo, desenvolvimento
<barna> só configurar o driver de forma certa
<barna> gee111, o q vc usa pra desenvolver?
<gee111> é pq a 930M é uma versão modernizada da 920M que é mais comum, menos watts tb
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-31
<barna> gee111, sim, mas tipo, dependendo da aplicação o ganho é minimo
<barna> se vc for trabalhar sobre cuda, ai sim, vale a pena, se não.....
<barna> vc vai ter 3% de ganho.
<gee111> na verdade nem é desenvolver como uma produtora de jogos, se fosse isso teria q ser um computador de 16GB e placa de 4GB. É photoshop, algum 3D simples, nada daqueles render de cinema q leva horas pra terminar
<barna> gee111, eu trabalho com cinema, tipo agora mesmo to fazendo um render q deve demorar umas 40 horas.
<barna> numa 9300g
<nuno_nunes> onde estao os bots
<barna> sei não nuno_nunes
<nuno_nunes> porque andam a usar bots e os ops dormem :|
<barna> gee111, kra tem um note, dell xps L502X ou L531X q vc vai fazer o q quer lindamente por menos de 2 mil reais, q no seu caso vai ter exatamente o mesmo desempenho de um note de 5 mil reais ou um mac de 23 mil reais.
<gee111> http://bestgadgetry.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/gpu-gaming-benchmark-Nvidia-Geforce-820M-vs.-830M-vs.-840M-vs.-920M-vs.-930M-vs.-940M-vs.-AMD-M230-vs.-AMD-M240-vs.-M330-vs.-Intel-HD-5500-vs.-HD-4400-vs.-HD-5300.png é quase o dobro de fps entre intel e nvidia. Só que o note tb sai uns 600 a mais....
<nuno_nunes> barna eu notebook da dell eu nem os quero dados de borla
<nuno_nunes> :D
<barna> pq nuno_nunes ?
<nuno_nunes> pk não valem um xavelho e suporte não tem nada de jeito :S
<nuno_nunes> dell e acer nao quero
<nuno_nunes> :D
<gee111> eu tenho acer, mas quebrou
<barna> eu tenho alguns acer e dell, ok, suport é uma ......, assistencia é uma ........ , mas o custo beneficio são os melhores e ele duram pra sempre!
<gee111> eu tirei a bateria cmos e quebrou
<gee111> queimou a bios ou sei la
<gee111> só que a acer só vende com 920M, daí 930M ou Samsung ou asus
<barna> gee111, kra, eu a acho q vc ta querendo comprar bazuca pra matar andorinha.
<gee111> essa propaganda de 2GB dedicado é enganosa, esses bechmarks mostram uma diferença tão pequena pra intel
<barna> tu podes comprar um comp de 1 mil reais, gasta mais uns 300 trocando o hd por ssd e colocando o hd no lugar do drive de cd, q no seu caso vai roda na mesma velocidade de um note de + de 5 mil reais.
<gee111> se bem que 17fps do intel contra 27fps da nvidia me deixa com vontade de ter uma
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho um asus x55u com 3 anos :D
<nuno_nunes> e a bateria ainda dura 2 horas :D
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> custou 400 euros :D
<nuno_nunes> e tem uefi
<nuno_nunes> :D
<gee111> 1080p já descartei, muito caro, ainda mais q os mais baratos vem com gpu q não vale a pena
<nuno_nunes> o meu não tenho problemas com os videos em 720p
<barna> nuno_nunes, por mais q eu tenha dell e acer, assus tem o seu lugar de destaque no meu coração!
<barna> *asus
<shallwe> olá boa noite gente boa
<gee111> http://www.recomendacaodenotebooks.com.br/asus-x555lf-bra-xx184t/ esse aqui
<barna> gee111, nuno_nunes, eu trabalho com cinema, 1080p pra mim é lixo!
<nuno_nunes> o 1080p é lento :D
<shallwe> alguem usando elementary OS ?
<gee111> 2300 ta bom, mas agora no fim do ano os preços subiram tipo 800 a mais afff
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho uma apu da amd :D
<barna> nuno_nunes, eu to trampando com 4k aki.
<barna> 1080p só os trabalhos pequenos.
<nuno_nunes> uma tv 4k aqui passam de 3000 euros :|
<gee111> nem jogo csgo, dota ou lol, ou mmorpg
<nuno_nunes>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.3.0-2-default x86_64 ** Distro: openSUSE 20151221 (x86_64) ** CPU: 2 x AMD E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (AuthenticAMD) @ 825MHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,5GiB, 69,1% free ** Disk: Total: 920,9GiB, 73,8% free ** VGA: 1002:9806 ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic ** Ethernet: 1969:1091 ** Uptime: 3h 13m 10s **
<nuno_nunes> a grafica no opensuse esta com driver free
<nuno_nunes> :D
<barna> a minha maquina principal usa intel+nvidia optimus, ai eu subo todo o X na intel e só o programa de edição na nvidia+cuda, ai tenho 100% da nvidia pra edição, (usando bumblebee)
<nuno_nunes> o meu é só ati :D
<nuno_nunes> updates e mais updates
<nuno_nunes> :D
<gee111> os notebooks de 8gb e 6gb tão vindo com ram na placa, não sei pq, deve ser por falta de espaço
<nuno_nunes> 8gb de ram na placa
<nuno_nunes> xD
<gee111> um slo só
<nuno_nunes> eu ja vi um notebook custar 5000 euros :D
<nuno_nunes> o meu so tem uma pen
<gee111> 5 mil euros aqui é uns 5 mil
<gee111> 15
<nuno_nunes> o meu é este
<nuno_nunes> http://www.fnac.pt/Asus-X55U-SX004V-Computador-Portatil-Computador-Portatil/a570805
<gee111> não, mais. 5 mil vem com quadro? daí é 20 mil
<juliano> http://venturebeat.com/2015/12/30/debian-founder-and-docker-employee-ian-murdock-has-died-at-42/
<juliano> isso é verdade?
<astroo-> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ian_Murdock
<barna> po vei, chega....
<astroo-> ?
<barna> 2015 ja foram varias pessoas fodas, guenta mais uns ida ai pow
<astroo-> ok
<Paulo> oi
<barna> ontem foi o lemmy
<Paulo> boa noite
<Paulo> alguem ai sabe explicar por que o ubuntu esta esquetando meu notebook
<barna> Paulo, Boa noite.
<barna> Paulo, pode ser varios motivos.
<juliano> Paulo
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> diz que cpu e
<juliano> Ubuntu sempre esquenta o Notebook
<juliano> mas o principal é a CPU
<Paulo> no windows 8 fica normal saindo um ar quente,o normal,o
<Paulo> no ubuntu sai mais quente
<juliano> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=103261.0
<barna> juliano, Paulo é normal não!
<juliano> mas eh um problema antigo
<juliano> náo é normal
<barna> eu sou maniaco com temperatura/consumo do computador, no ubuntu consigo uma temperatura beeeeem menor q no windows.
<juliano> deis de 2011 eu vejo esse problema
<barna> juliano, Paulo .
<juliano> sim agora sim
<barna> qual a placa de video de vcs?
<barna> (ou as placas)
<juliano> eu náo tenho esse problema com a intel
<juliano> eu tive esse problema com um note com geforce
<Paulo> intel
<barna> 1seg
<juliano> dava muito problema por causa de drivers
<Paulo> Acer Aspire E5-571
<barna> juliano, gforce+intel? note ou desk?
<barna> Paulo, pesquisando....
<juliano> eu náo tenho problema barna
<juliano> resolvi atulizando os drivers
<juliano> hoje meu note fica ligado 24 e náo esquenta quase
<Paulo> esse notebook é bom,reconhece td,e instala td
<Paulo> mas gasta uma bateria lascada e esquenta
<barna> Paulo, vc instalou o driver da placa de video?
<Paulo> não,mas recoheceu a tela normal,pegou ate os efeitos,e nos drivers proprietarios não apareceu nenhum
<barna> Paulo, abre um terminal e digita: lspci
<barna> copia o resultado e cola no http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<barna> coloca seu nome no poster e clica em paste!
<barna> copia o link do navegador e cola aki
<Paulo> eu removi o ubuntu e estou baixando o xubuntu pra testar
<Paulo> intel DH Graphics 4400 Up to 1792 MB dynamic Video Memory
<barna> Paulo, donde vc conseguiu isso?
<Paulo> aqui na tem um adesivo nele
<barna> pelo q pesquisei desse modelo ele tem uma nvidia 820m
<barna> o q provavelmente ele tem 2 placas de video (coisa normal hoje em dia)
<barna> o q rola e q as duas placa ficam ligadas e gasta baria pacas e esquenta.
<barna> vc tem q colocar um gerenciador de placas de video
<barna> Paulo, depois q vc instalar o xubuntu me avisa q te ajudo a determinar se tem mesmo 2 placas de video e o q está esquentando
<Paulo> ok,so esperar a net minha é uma m****
<barna> paulo pelas especificações q vi na net, ele é um bom computador e num precisaria do xubuntu (a não ser q vc goste do xfce)
<Paulo> sim roda ubuntu muito bem
<Paulo> mas so pra testar vou colocar o xubuntu
<barna> ok, é um teste valido.
<barna> mas se for o q estou achando q é, indifere se é xubuntu ou ubuntu, lubuntu e cia.
<barna> mas vamos esperar....
<juliano> eu tb acho. a máquina dele é boa
<juliano> tem uns problemas similares, que eu identifiquei que melhorava a temperatura limitando a velocidade de CPU também
<barna> limitar a velocidade melhora mesmo, mas diminui a performace, rola de usar um ondemand q é massa
<juliano> sim sim
<juliano> verdade
<juliano> e para comparar legal e fazer um antes e depois da pra pra usar o Psensor
<juliano> digo das placas de video do Paulo
<barna> em todos as minha maquinas eu tenho um sensor de temperatudo do lado do relogio rodando 100% do tempo
<Paulo> qual a temperatura ideial
<barna> Paulo, isso depende da cada maquina
<Paulo> eu não tinha esse sensor
<juliano> eh dos coolers
<juliano> no proprio monitor de sistemas vc pode ter essa informação
<barna> paulo se vc entra em ark.intel.com, acha o seu processador q fala a temp ideal
<Paulo> se eu contar pra vcs que essa acer,esse suporte deles nem sabe qual o driver certo pra colocar no windows
<juliano> mas depende carcaáca tb
<juliano> carcaça da maquina tb
<barna> estavamos falado disso a pouco....
<juliano> as vezes o processador funciona numa temperatura, mas o modelo da carcaça e a refrigeração não ajuda muito
<barna> eu tenho um 2660 q vai de 55 a 90 de boas, outro 530 q vai de 28 a 60, tudo depende da maquina
<Paulo> eu uso aquele cooler,tipo uma mesa
<barna> tipo, quando um ta quase morrendo de quento, pro outro é a temperatura de "estar fazendo nada"
<Paulo> por exemplo aqui agora ta frio o processador,o que era diferente quando estava com ubuntu
<juliano> pq se ele estiver dissipando calor numa taxalegal
<juliano> não tem problema que passa um pouco da temp ideal recomendada
<barna> aki acontece isso quando eu to sem o driver adequada da placa de video.
<barna> Paulo,
<barna> ela fica ligada a 100% sem o driver e esquenta pacas.
<barna> galera vou dar uma saida, daki 1~2h to de volta.
<juliano> o/
<licensed> eu queria saber quanto de banda (internet) meu navegador ta usando no momento. como posso fazer?
<astroo-> algum programa que faça tal
<licensed> astroo-, ...
<licensed> especificamente, quero saber quanto de banda ta consumindo cada processo
<astroo-> http://askubuntu.com/questions/532424/how-to-monitor-bandwidth-usage
<licensed> astroo-, nethogs resolveu =D obg
<astroo-> ok
<Saulo> !seen policenatmp [
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<ROBOCOP> I found 2 matches to your query. Here are the 2 most recent (sorted): policenatmp MarconM. policenatmp (~MarconM@unaffiliated/marconm) was last seen quiting On #ubuntu-br 4 Minutes ago (12.31 00:36) stating: (Quit: Leaving) after spending some time there.
<Saulo> !seen policenatmp
<ROBOCOP> I found 2 matches to your query. Here are the 2 most recent (sorted): policenatmp MarconM. policenatmp (~MarconM@unaffiliated/marconm) was last seen quiting On #ubuntu-br 4 Minutes ago (12.31 00:36) stating: (Quit: Leaving) after spending some time there.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<policena> fws
<policenatmp> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<shallwe> bom dia gente boa
<juliano> buena
<shallwe> buenas
<shallwe> nossa como tem material pronto de html e css kkk, depois que lançaram o html5 e o css3 + javascript já era, até a google lançou o tal de materaial design lite, até uma criança agora faz layout de páginas
<shallwe> e meu emprego continua indo pro ralo assim kkkk
 * Saulo back: Sleep [Away: ]
<shallwe> cara esse Elementary OS é blz de mais
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<shallwe> boas
<MerliM> boa tarde a todos
 * Saulo away: HAPPY NEW YEAR! [Log: pvt on - canal on]
<MerliM> hggdh: Para voce e a todos do canal ja vou desejando um feliz Ano Novo
<SuBmUnDo_> boa noite! alguem sabe algum programa que usa como lousa, para colocar resolucoes de questoes de matematica, por exemplo? para usar no ubuntu !
<MerliM> tem o libreoffice math
<MerliM> serve
<SuBmUnDo_> queria um como o que o pessoal grava aulas no youtube!
<MerliM> vai gravar suas aulas
<MerliM> so configurar o math do libreoffice como lousa
<MerliM> mano
<MerliM> ou entao faz o que quer de formulas nele e cria o video em cima do criador de apresentacoes dele
<MerliM> com uma imagem de lousa de fundo
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-01
<balrogg_cs> Feliz 2016 a todos
<astroo-> para ti tambem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<gnew> feliz ano novo a tds
<gnew> alguem conhece alguma sala ativa no irc, de brasileiros com o assunto de linux em modo geral?
<tomos> oi
<tomos> boa noite a todos
<gnew> quem tive afim de trocar ideia, linux, programacao, sobre a vida etc.. entrem no canal: #linuxcoffee
<MerliM> Feliz ANO novo para todos
<shallwe> bom dia gente boa
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<shallwe> nossa o que vc faz acordado essa hora?
<mirqui> o.0 costume ahah
<mirqui> normal , acordei 7:30
<shallwe> a bom imagina quando ficar velho, vai acordar as 5h
<mirqui> velho , minha mãe faz isso :)
<mirqui> minha tia tbm
<shallwe> sim as pessoas mais velhas fazem isso pq dormem mais cedo
<mirqui> pior que não
<mirqui> deitamos ontem passado de meia noite
<mirqui> todos dias
<mirqui> dormimos 11:30
<mirqui> é que dormimos pouco mesmo
<shallwe> a bom, cuida as olheiras então :)
<mirqui> a mãe está caindo pelas tabelas , eu tbm ahaha
<mirqui> minha tia dorme até de pé cara
<mirqui> um dia dormiu de pé na fila do banco
<shallwe> é falta de cama, tem que dizer pra elas dormirem mais, pessoas depois do 50 precisa de um sono melhor
<mirqui> cara , o que estraga são os gatos
<mirqui> temos 2
<mirqui> 4 horas eles pedem para sair para fora
<mirqui> melhor que minha tia que tem que comprar areia para eles
<shallwe> gato vive 15 anos
<shallwe> no máximo
<shallwe> o meu já está quase morrendo, anda bem :) assim não precisarei mais comprar essas comidas caras
<mirqui> tivemos uma gata que durou 22
<mirqui> mas deixa os bichinhos cara , não incomoda
<shallwe> faz as contas acho que por mês da uns 100 reais de comida
<shallwe> x 15 anos...
<mirqui> mas eles dão carinho cara
<mirqui> tem a contrapartida
<mirqui> faz bem ter animal de estimação
<shallwe> a bom aí vc gosta deles kk é diferente
<mirqui> claro ahaha
<mirqui> a gata da mãe deu um susto esta semana que passou
<mirqui> pensamos que não is sobreviver
<mirqui> mas passou bem
<shallwe> gato não morre fácil
<mirqui> está se recuperando
<mirqui> não , são castrados
<mirqui> e bem alimentados
<shallwe> cachorro 2 toque ta morto por qualquer coisa, já gato...
<mirqui> e na mesma faixa de um cão
<mirqui> bom , fazer o que ?
<shallwe> deixar morrer que a natureza leve kkkk
<mirqui> quando tiver que morrer , deus é que sabe
<mirqui> mas de preferencia bem velhinhos hahah
<shallwe> ta certo
<mirqui> aqui vai ter papa fina
<mirqui> a mãe e a tia estaõ
<mirqui> fazendo altas comidas
<mirqui> e de sobremesa tem bolo
<mirqui> cerveja
<mirqui> velho , vou comer que nem padrew haha
<shallwe> aproveita que enquanto é novo ainda pode :)
<mirqui> ahaha novo , ganhei o dia
<mirqui> digamos que já estou quase dobrando o cabo da boa esperança ;)
<shallwe> te mais de 25?
<mirqui> digamosssss
<mirqui> que quase 2 vezes isso ahah
<shallwe> então ta na hora de fazer exercícios, ai pode comer um pouco mais :)
<mirqui> exercícios cara , é bom
<mirqui> mas da uma preguiça ahaah
<mirqui> massssss
<mirqui> tbm só faço exageros em datas especiais
<mirqui> natal , aniversario
<shallwe> todo mundo faz kkk, uma vez de vez em quando não tem problema
<shallwe> eu sou velho, mas ainda olho desenho e jogo nintendo ds :) pra revigorar a infância e se manter jovem
<mirqui> normal
<mirqui> todo mundo faz
<mirqui> triste do cara que deixou de ser criança
<shallwe> minha patroa nao faz, a única coisa ela joga LOL
<mirqui> então , é um jogo
<mirqui> diverção
<mirqui> já diziam
<mirqui> a diferença de homens e crianças
<mirqui> é o preço dos brinquedos
<mirqui> no que está totalmente certo em alguns pontos
<shallwe> :)
<energygames709> ola
<energygames709> ola
<energygames709> estou com problemas ao instalar flashpl
<energygames709> no ubuntu 14.04.3
<hggdh> Saulo: por favor retire o bot do canal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<shallwe> olá boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<MerliM> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<bakhtin> Olá gente...alguém poderia me ajudar a instalar uma impressora WIFI através do Lubuntu.
<bakhtin> estou o dia todo nesse luta
<bakhtin> :(
<barna> bakhtin, fale mais q respeito.
<barna> oq vc ja fez e qual o erro q vc ta tendo
<astroo-> ola
<bakhtin> Então, eu já baixei o HPLIP e consigo imprimir através do cabo USB. Mas atraves do WIFI não configura
<bakhtin>  <barna>https://scontent-gru2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/l/t1.0-9/10366194_10208377983589544_1344122056816836210_n.jpg?oh=7c62138e18901e92c48e0ace09968e62&oe=5709B149
<barna> bakhtin, eu nunca usei impressora wifi....
<barna> bakhtin, vc ja usou ela em outro sitema operacinal?
<bakhtin> Sim...no Windows eu consigo configurar ela pra usar no modo WIFI...mas no Linux não consigo.
<barna> bakhtin, como q vc faz no windows?
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-02
<MerliM> poxa ele saiu ia dizer pra usar as tools bluetooth do linux
<MerliM> provavelmente deva ser por la.
<licensed> eu criei um usuario no meu sistema sem poderes de admin, mas ele ta conseguindo ver os arquivos do /home do outro usuario. é normal?
<KurtKraut> licensed, Sim, é. O que determina o que um usuário pode ou não ver, pode ou não fazer não é o nome do papel (grupo) que ele está e sim mais precisamente as permissões de cada pasta e arquivo.
<licensed> entao, na minha opiniao, o home deveria ser criado sem permissao pra outros usuarios acessarem por padrao
<licensed> vou mudar aqui a permissao do meu home entao.. pra 0750
<licensed> acho que eh isso hehehe se nao to enganado
<barna> licensed, 750 é dono pode tudo, usuarios do grupo podem acessar e outros não podem nada, se os 2 usuarios pertencerem ao mesmo grupo ele vai continuar vendo os arquivos do home do outro usuario, só sem permissão de modificar e/ou executar
<MerliM> licensed: muda seu grupo ou retira eles do users
<MerliM> algumas distro tem o nome de user como grupo tambem nao sei se eh uma boa pratica
<MerliM> outra coisa na minha distro isso nao acontece
<MerliM> de meu usuario ve outro home de outrouser
<MerliM> pelo menos nao na minha e isso ja veio default
<licensed> MerliM, qual sua distro?
<MerliM> GNU VoidLinux
<hggdh> MerliM: ver home de outros não é bom nem ruim, é apenas uma opção.
<MerliM> hggdh: ok eu nao curto kkk
<MerliM> nao gostaria que vissem a minha
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<shallwe> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<shallwe> claro que sim :)
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve
<mirqui> aqui tbm tudo tranquilo
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<shallwe> a única coisa ruim é o xubuntu não vir com codec mp3 instalado, mas fora isso blz
<mirqui> baixa , gstreamer1.0
<shallwe> sim já arrumei, mas não sei pq eles não colocam como padrão, anda mais hoje em dia
<mirqui> erros dos desenvolvedores
<shallwe> é algo mais a ver com licença eu acho
<shallwe> sorte que com 1 comando vc instala, isso quando ele não pede pra instalar sozinho melhor ainda, como tem no ubuntu
<shallwe> ubuntu vem tudo pronto, só instalar e usar, o que estiver falando ele te avisa e vc instala apenas clicando no botão OK
<mirqui> no ubuntu tbm tem que instalar os codecs
<shallwe> e aí depois vem os caras da GNU e metem pau no ubuntu kkkk
<mirqui> mass
<shallwe> mas só digo uma coisa, sem o ubuntu hoje em dia o linux seria menos ainda de 1%
<mirqui> pelo menos o ubuntu funciona tudo
<mirqui> dizem
<shallwe> por isso que tenho ele no pc
<mirqui> é que o win é muito massificado
<shallwe> mas no note tenho xubuntu mesma coisa
<shallwe> não intendi o massificado kkk
<mirqui> nimguém vende cópia pirata do linux ahaha
<mirqui> massificado ?
<mirqui> massificado = quase todos os pcs vem com win
<shallwe> a sim
<shallwe> quando vem é windows original mas geralmente são versão home ou starter edition
<shallwe> aí o cara quer instalar a ultimate e toca piratão
<mirqui> um momento
<mirqui> oi , voltei
<mirqui> o ubuntu tem tudo que o windows tem
<mirqui> e de graça
<mirqui> logo falta divulgação
<mirqui> nimguém conhece
<mirqui> eu mesmo uso direto faz uns 2 anos só
<shallwe> eu uso desde o 6, mas não direto pois preciso do windows, mas sempre este presente na minha segunda partição
<mirqui> eu uso só para acessar a internet e os programas padrão
<mirqui> então é sopa no mel
<shallwe> com certeza, pra internet eu recomendo fortemente o ubuntu :)
<shallwe> sempre que posso instalo pros outros ubuntu e falo que ele nao pega spyes e virus kkk, e é verdade, windows vc vai no baixaki, instala um app e pronto já vem junto vários spys
<mirqui> programas padrão são
<mirqui> navegador , gravador de cd/dvd
<mirqui> camera
<mirqui> skype , teamviewer
<mirqui> etc
<shallwe> a sim isso tem tudo pra linux e funciona muito bem
<shallwe> e no linux alguns programas funcionam mais rápido, como por exemplo inkscape, gimp e até mesmo o libreoffice
<shallwe> vc clica e abre
<mirqui> antigamente o libre office não era tão funcional
<mirqui> agora está pau a pau com o office
<shallwe> mas o problema do linux é que ele não é atrativo kkk, não tem como vc fazer um usuário deixa de usar windows ou mac pra usar linux
<shallwe> pra mim o melhor sistema é o do mac os
<shallwe> tudo integrado e tudo funcionando 100%, pena que são caros de mais
<Ernandes> rss
<shallwe> Ernandes, eu usava rss tb :)
<shallwe> agora uso twitter
<Ernandes> sempre a mesma coisa
<mirqui> si,m , mas tem os mesmos problemas do linux o mac
<mirqui> incompativeml com outros sistemas
<shallwe> convenhamos, quem manda ainda é a microsoft kkk então tudo é comparado a ela
<shallwe> os programas, os jogos etc
<shallwe> se chega um cara aqui perguntando sobre steam e jogo eu já falo direto pra ele instalar um windows e esquecer jogo no linux kkk
<shallwe> mania das pessoas falarem que linux é pra jogo
<mirqui> é que
<mirqui> o windows é atrativo para a fauna e flora da informética[
<mirqui> eu tenho um monte de traquitanas windows
<mirqui> só em cd e dvd acho que ums 50
<mirqui> e no linux
<shallwe> hoje em dia o ubuntu está muito bom, mudou bastante no quisito de instalação de programas, tem a central e tudo mais, igual o que o windows 8 e 10 fez, muito mais segurança pra instalar as coisas
<mirqui> o dvd de imagem e um pendrve com 300 mb
<shallwe> eu ainda tenho meus dvds :) em sei pq guardo kkk
<shallwe> ai vc abre uma página de notícias e vê que o windows 10 esta em 200 milhoes de pcs kkk, tb até windows pirata sendo aceito é fácil
<mirqui> como te disse
<shallwe> :)
<mirqui> coloca cd pirata de linux no camelô
<shallwe> melhor deixar assim, a comunidade mais limpa no linux kkk, começar a vir muito noob pra cá aí vai virar o caos
<Ernandes> aff
<shallwe> kkk cd pirata do linux foi boa
<mirqui> logo logo o linux é difundido , mais rápido que rastro de plovora
<shallwe> tem gente que não tem nem idéia que exista linux
<mirqui> sim , só por sacanagem
<mirqui> não tem idéia
<mirqui> pq é livre
<shallwe> isso quando vc instala ubuntu e o cara quer usar microsoft office, ou o programa pirata dele de ver filmes online kkk aí é fogo
<mirqui> põe a 5 reais que
<mirqui> junta dois pontos
<mirqui> o sujeito piratear e
<mirqui> dizer que piratea
<mirqui> e
<mirqui> nimguém conhece pq acha que não presta
<mirqui> pq é free
<shallwe> sim mas não é só no Brasil, é no mundo todo, não é nem questão de pirataria é que realmente os programas são feitos pra windows, a microsoft está sempre em cima dos desenvolvedores
<Ernandes> kkk
<mirqui> propaganda
<shallwe> o grande problema não é o sistema, usuário usa qualquer um, mas sim os programas que ele usa
<mirqui> é a alma do negócio :)
<Ernandes> continua.. da mais trela aii.. quero rir mais...
<shallwe> Ernandes, :) vc usa ubuntu ou outra distro?
<Ernandes> eu uso uma q fiz no fundo do quintal com meus conhecimentos
<Ernandes> se chama refusiqui pega ladrao
<Ernandes> funciona bem quando carregada kk
<shallwe> a bom pq o que não falta é distribuição linux kkk, são tantas que as pessoas ficam malucas de qual instalar
<Ernandes> pra que é pobre de conhecimento, nao sabe mesmo
<shallwe> poderia capar tudo fora, deixa umas 5 e todo mundo trabalhando em cima dessa
<shallwe> sairia muito mais coisas boas :)
<Ernandes> como temos liberdade de escolha, todos trabalham no que querem..
<shallwe> ai vem os forks )
<shallwe> e ficam sustentando um gnome 2 da vida kkkk
<shallwe> ao invés de focar esforços pra melhorar o 3
<Ernandes> cada um com seu gosto
<Ernandes> nao ficam presos a uma tela azul
<shallwe> Ernandes, nem sempre, como vc disse, tem pessoas que não sabem o que quer, então tem que ter algo ou alguem pra ditar isso
<Ernandes> entao vai la ditar vc.. aqui é lugar de muitas escolhas..
<shallwe> as coisas evoluem ai vem alguem e fala "ah eu nao gostei do menu tal, é muito confuso", ai lá vão os caras fazendo forks das coisas
<shallwe> Ernandes, alguem me refiro a distribuições mais sérias como ubuntu, fedora, etc
<Ernandes> cai fora meu
<shallwe> kkkk
<shallwe> bom, estou no canal ubuntu :) vou defende o ubuntu claro kkk
<Ernandes> vai la ralar a bunda na calçada e ditar sua tela azul
<shallwe> kkkk tem gente que começou 2016 com o pé esquerda :)
<Ernandes> no meu caso, a esquerda é o que shuta melhor
<shallwe> boa, vou intender esse shuta como uma gíria pelos 2 sentidos
<Ernandes> idiota
<shallwe> Ernandes, realmente o irc do ubuntu decaiu kkk, começamos bem o 2016, ficando mais difícil tem uma conversa inteligente por aqui :)
<shallwe> hggdh, bom dia garoto, vc viu né eu tentei kkk
<Ernandes> se ta dificil aqui cai fora
<shallwe> fui pro super fazer compra
<Ernandes> mané do tio gates
<Paulo_> oi
<Paulo_> bom dia
<Ernandes> fala meu
<Ernandes> bom dia
<Guest96926> meu nome mudou,como mudo ele aqui
<PauloHNeves> consegui
<PauloHNeves> alguem ai pode me ajudar com um problema
<bugfix> !aiudar
<Ernandes> fala ai filho o seu problema
<Ernandes> vamos refletir
<PauloHNeves> meu notebook apresenta um ruido ao iniciar e usar o ubuntu,o mesmo não ocorre no windows
<PauloHNeves> tipo de algo arranhando
<PauloHNeves> pelo menos esse ruido existe sim no windows,mas é muito mais baixo
<Ernandes> da um: journalctl -e  #verifica os logs
<PauloHNeves> na onde fica isso
<Ernandes> abra seu terminal
<Ernandes> sudo journalctl -e
<PauloHNeves> sudo: journalctl: command not found
<Ernandes> sudo journalctl -e
<PauloHNeves> aparece isso sudo journalctl -e sudo: journalctl: command not found
<Ernandes> pode ser q vc usa uma versao mais antiga ou nao está acertanto o comando no seu terminal
<PauloHNeves> uso a versao 14.04.3
<Ernandes> entao: sudo tail /var/log/messages
<PauloHNeves> outro erro sudo tail /var/log/messages [sudo] password for teste:  tail: cannot open ‘/var/log/messages’ for reading: No such file or directory
<Ernandes> procura no google
<PauloHNeves> acho que era isso que vc queria ver http://paste.ubuntu.com/14368941/
<hggdh> Ernandes: espero que não mais tenha o comportamento acima. Se não concordas, mude de canal -- ou eu o tiro.
<hggdh> alias, o log normal do Ubuntu fica em /var/log/syslog, não /var/log/messages
<hggdh> a bem da verdade, lendo tudo... Ernandes: vá para outro canal por enquanto.
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<gabrielrocha> Obrigado pelo aviso!
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> que aviso?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<gabrielrocha> Boa Noite
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<gabrielrocha> sebe se concigo melhoria no grafico do meu minti para desempenho em games ?
<nuno_nunes> que grafica tens
<nuno_nunes> gabrielrocha, que pc tens
<gabrielrocha> tenho um note
<gabrielrocha> not
<gabrielrocha> da lenovo g-40-70
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-03
<dicksonadbm> Olá pessoal! Eu nunca precisei do avahi. Na verdade estou usando Antergos. Mas a questão que tenho se parece com algumas que encontrei no Google e que talvez se apliquem a Ubuntu também.
<dicksonadbm> O serviço do avahi não estava iniciando. Dizia que o usuário avahi não era encontrado. Então eu criei um usuário e o erro mudou para algo envolvendo permissões (políticas de segurança).
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem mas ja e "tarde"
<barna> dicksonadbm, bom dia
<barna> dicksonadbm, vc pode descrever melhor esse erro de permissões?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<p3n7460n0> boa noite
<p3n7460n0> eu gostaria de saber se alguém pode sanar minha duvida
<p3n7460n0> eu vi um negócio de ufw no meu ubuntu
<p3n7460n0> queria saber se realmente é um firewall e onde posso achar textos sobre
<p3n7460n0> obrigado
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<shallwe> alguém já sabe se o drive proprietário da ati radeon está funcionando no kernel do ubuntu 15.10?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Ernandes> rss
<shallwe> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<shallwe> claro domingão sempre é bom
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<mirqui> e ai quais são as novas ?
<shallwe> nada de mais só fazendo almoço
<mirqui> humm , que tem de bom ai cara :) ?
<shallwe> escalope de frango, nada de mais :)
<mirqui> ahaha e o que seria escalope ?
<shallwe> frango com queijo e um pouco de tomate etc
<shallwe> no forno
<mirqui> ahaha deve ser bom
<liberie> tarde
<Xnewbie> Olá
<Xnewbie> Alguém pode me dar um help
<Xnewbie> ?
<Xnewbie> Estou com dificuldade, pois não consigo fazer a detecção de um monitor conectado via HDMI
<Xnewbie> uso co comando xrandr
<Xnewbie> mas ele só retorna informações do monitor principal
<Xnewbie> alguém sabe com resolver isto
<Xnewbie> jã passou por isto?
<barna> Xnewbie, vc é macaco veio do canal.... qual versão do ubuntu? qual placa video? etc etc etc
<Xnewbie> não sou
<Xnewbie> :D
<Xnewbie> placa de Video RADEON/AMD
<barna> então desculpe, tem uma pessoa com o mesmo nick q entra aki a anooooss
<Xnewbie> :D
<Xnewbie> xrandr
<Xnewbie> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<Xnewbie> Screen 0: minimum 1920 x 1080, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 1920 x 1080
<Xnewbie> default connected primary 1920x1080+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<Xnewbie>    1920x1080     77.00*
<Xnewbie> só detecta o monitor do note
<Xnewbie> nao detecta o monitor conecatdo via HDMI
<Xnewbie> eu reinstalei o note
<Xnewbie> antes detectava de primeira sem esforço algum...  então talvez falte um modulo de kernel o algo assim
<barna> Xnewbie, qual o versão do seu ubuntu?
<Xnewbie> 14.04
<barna> vc por acaso atualizou pro kernel 4.x?
<Xnewbie> sim
<Xnewbie> mas sabe qual o modulo deveria está ativo?
<barna> então não vai funcionar, volta pro kernel 3.x, o 4.x ainda tem algumas (varias) incompatibilidades com placa de video amd
<Xnewbie> ok
<Xnewbie> grato
<barna> d nada, tamo ai pra ser ajudar
<Xnewbie> vou testar
<Xnewbie> at+
<xGrind> boa noite o/
<xGrind> fiquei com uma duvida aqui. qndo faz uma instalação limpa, os programas que estão no diretório /opt somem todos?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Ernandes> aff
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
